# FOUND A HOME-Golden/Chow Mix in Need of Home - NE Ohio



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

a golden chow mix must be beautiful! with a great coat!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think he's handsome. Here he is 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

What a beauty! Did he find a home? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update on this boy?


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry, I've been pretty busy lately. Yes, he did find a home 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you, I'll update the title.

Great to hear this pup found a home.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So happy to hear that he found a home!


----------

